# Carbs or no Carbs? Your Results



## pumperalbo (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello


how many carbs have you taken DNP with?


did you have better results with keto or with 100-200 grams of carbs a day on DNP?
how many carbs have you taken DNP with?did you have better results with keto or with 100-200 grams of carbs a day on DNP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2017)

A little more heat with carbs but I had equal results with or without.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A little more heat with carbs but I had equal results with or without.




How many Carbs do you have eat pro Day 200grams?
How many weight you have lost Daily - 0,3lbs or 0,5lbs ? Do you have weight all day? or weight after Cycle only?


----------



## frost2525 (Nov 22, 2017)

I agree with pillar, I have done it with and without carbs and same results. Staying under 100g of carbs was a perfect balance for me to have more variety in my diet while keeping the heat down as low as possible.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 22, 2017)

Same - ran low carbs (50 grams) and moderate carbs (150 grams) while on DNP and didn't see a difference in fat loss. Bit warmer with more carbs was all.

If the extra carbs keep yer training intensity high in the gym (DNP is known to induce lethargy) then I say keep 'em in there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> How many Carbs do you have eat pro Day 200grams?
> How many weight you have lost Daily - 0,3lbs or 0,5lbs ? Do you have weight all day? or weight after Cycle only?



I don't keep meticulous records sorry.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 23, 2017)

[ZITAT = NbleSavage; 445755] Same - lief niedrige carbs (50 Gramm) und gemäßigte carbs (150 Gramm) während auf DNP und sah keinen Unterschied im fetten Verlust. Etwas wärmer mit mehr Kohlenhydraten war alles. 

Wenn die zusätzlichen Kohlenhydrate Ihre Trainingsintensität in der Turnhalle hoch halten (DNP ist dafür bekannt, Lethargie zu verursachen), dann sage ich, halten Sie sie dort drin. [/ QUOTE]





Did it ever one of you that the weight during the acceptance stagnated in the cycle itself?


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't keep meticulous records sorry.




Did it ever one of you that the weight during the acceptance stagnated in the cycle itself?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> [ZITAT = NbleSavage; 445755] Did it ever one of you that the weight during the acceptance stagnated in the cycle itself?



Mate, DNP in my experience is one of the most consistent / linear chemicals as it relates to scale weight loss (assumes yer diet & training is consistent pre and on DNP). On 250 Mg daily (which I might run for 30 days), I lose roughly a half pound a day. 500 Mg (which I'll only run for about two weeks) and I'll be down about pound a day. I've not encountered any kind of plateau, either with higher carbs or lower carbs. That said, I'd not suggest to anyone that they run even a low dose for more than 30 days at a stretch - for me, by then, I'm ready to come off.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 28, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, DNP in my experience is one of the most consistent / linear chemicals as it relates to scale weight loss (assumes yer diet & training is consistent pre and on DNP). On 250 Mg daily (which I might run for 30 days), I lose roughly a half pound a day. 500 Mg (which I'll only run for about two weeks) and I'll be down about pound a day. I've not encountered any kind of plateau, either with higher carbs or lower carbs. That said, I'd not suggest to anyone that they run even a low dose for more than 30 days at a stretch - for me, by then, I'm ready to come off.



ok that sounds great very good for you,


if you lose weight but not much fat on dnp, should you increase the calories? 'm currently at the 1800 have the feeling I look very flat and that I only lose weight but somehow not much fat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> ok that sounds great very good for you,
> 
> 
> if you lose weight but not much fat on dnp, should you increase the calories? 'm currently at the 1800 have the feeling I look very flat and that I only lose weight but somehow not much fat



You look flat because of the dnp. Don't worry about that right now. Just stay in a calorie deficit.


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 28, 2017)

[QUOTE = PillarofBalance; 446538] Sie sehen wegen des dnp flach aus. Mach dir darüber keine Sorgen. Bleib einfach in einem Kaloriendefizit. [/ QUOTE]





is that normal that my belly on dnp always thicker and rounder than normal? can this be?


yes have a deficit of about 1500-2000 a day more than enough


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds like someone shouldn't be taking stuff at all.

Typical I'm on it already now what? How do I do this?


----------



## pumperalbo (Nov 28, 2017)

[QUOTE = SFGiants; 446595] Hört sich an, als sollte jemand überhaupt nichts mitnehmen. 

Typisch bin ich schon jetzt drauf was? Wie mache ich das? [/ QUOTE]

what do you mean exactly?


I do not take dnp for the first time, only this time I notice ..


----------



## itismethebee (Dec 23, 2017)

The bloat is normal, your belly will look rounder. 
Drink water as much as you breath.
also try some fish oil to help with fat oxidization


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 24, 2017)

Net weight lost has always been basically the same for me. Biggest upside with keto, for me, has been that in keto, my carb cravings are almost non-existent. Where as when im not in keto i could not be happier eating sweets until i throw up. 

These days my go to is keto/IF when i run DNP.


----------



## pumperalbo (Dec 30, 2017)

[QUOTE = MS1605; 450673] Das Nettogewicht ist für mich immer gleich geblieben. Der größte Vorteil bei Keto ist für mich, dass in Keto meine Heißhungerattacken fast nicht existent sind. Wo, wenn ich nicht im Keto bin, könnte ich nicht glücklicher sein Süßigkeiten zu essen, bis ich mich übergeben. 

In diesen Tagen gehe ich zu Keto / IF, wenn ich DNP betreibe. [/ QUOTE]


How Many Fat you Eat on DNP Cycle a Day 50gramm Max? How many Calories do you eat? 2000? 2500?
And How many Carbs when you make Keto on DNP - 50gramms pro Day?

Thanks for Help


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 1, 2018)

I have used DNP many times and feel the same as many other people on here. 

When my diet is carb heavy I tend to sweat more and the heat is intensified more. This is the only difference I noticed tbh. When it came to actual weight loss it was more or less the same. Think it all depends more on the calorie intake rather than how much carbs you have.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

Tonykun said:


> I have used DNP many times and feel the same as many other people on here.
> 
> When my diet is carb heavy I tend to sweat more and the heat is intensified more. This is the only difference I noticed tbh. When it came to actual weight loss it was more or less the same. Think it all depends more on the calorie intake rather than how much carbs you have.




I eat in this Cycle max 50 Gramm Carbs Day, use Crystal DNP from TM, crazy Sweat.

How many Calories do you eat daily? 2000?

How many Bodyfat % do you lose normaly in 3-4 Weeks?


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 1, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> I eat in this Cycle max 50 Gramm Carbs Day, use Crystal DNP from TM, crazy Sweat.
> 
> How many Calories do you eat daily? 2000?
> 
> How many Bodyfat % do you lose normaly in 3-4 Weeks?



i usually do a run 5 weeks before a fight. On average I hover around the 175lbs mark but i need to be below 167 for my weight division.

 The first 3 weeks using 200mg DNP every day. I use the powder though and make the tabs myself.

 I eat about 2000 calories a day give or take a 100 or 2. Usually doing this will make me lose about 10lbs. Not sure about body fat % tbh I dont check that. Then the last 2 weeks i drop the calorie intake by around 3-400 and train as i have been and this keeps me at the 165lbs mark. Exactly where i need to be for the fight. After the fight i like to relax and less gym time so my weight usually goes back up above 170lbs then. Then i just repeat the process again when i have another fight coming up. Havent failed a weigh in yet so it seems to work for me.  

Im hoping to move up a class too after a few more fights so wont be using DNP then but with that method I have mentioned I always lose around 10lbs in 3 weeks.


----------



## tnmuscle (Feb 9, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> Net weight lost has always been basically the same for me. Biggest upside with keto, for me, has been that in keto, my carb cravings are almost non-existent. Where as when im not in keto i could not be happier eating sweets until i throw up.
> 
> These days my go to is keto/IF when i run DNP.



Hey buddy, what I.F. protocol are you on while on DNP. I am so freaking lethargic. Eating is a struggle, but I could down shakes around the clock. I am doing the 16:8 but msy loosen things up. 

As far as DNP, I ran 250 day 1 thru 6. 325 days 7 and 8. Today, (day 9) I hit 500 mg this morning. I may be regretting this, especially since it's leg day. Would you suggest splitting the dose AM/PM or all 500 in the AM?

Thanks!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm all about dieting and eating right, but I literally ate 1/3 a cake a day in DNP and lost fat.  I don't suggest this at all because of how miserable I felt due to the heat from so many carbs, but just saying...


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 9, 2018)

500mg is really hard, had taken it myself because I sweat at 50gramm carbs constantly even when working in front of the computer I had to change 5x shirts.

I'm only going to max 375mg a day, but better 250mg for 4 weeks roughly.

Sometimes less is more and better as you say

Tomorrow I'll pay attention to the weight when it has gone up despite 2000 calories, then I lower the carbs to 100 grams or even 50 grams.

At 50Grams Carbs I had top results, alternating with ephedrine and sibutramine.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 12, 2018)

6. Februar  - 90,3KG begining DNP CYCLE

7. Februar - 90,8KG on morning


8. Februar - 91,5kg on morning


11. Februar - 91.6kg on morning


12. Februar - 90.9kg on morning


Carbs 100gramm - Fat 50gramm - Protein 275 Gramm - Calories 2000


it's now 6 days, is this normal? should I lower the carbs to 50 grams?

I just lose almost no weight as you can see on the log, 2000 calories at 90.3kg is not much ...

ask for advice


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 12, 2018)

Let's say I take 50 grams of carbs a day and 50 grams of fat a day, as well as 350 grams a day at 2000 calories a day.

It is said that if you consume too much protein, then it will be converted into carbohydrates, is that also true for DNP? Can it be that you have such an extreme heat despite so few carbs?


----------

